# Breastfeeding and IVF? Low sperm motility natural help?



## rh75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am new to this but I have a bit of a long winded issue and query?

We were extremely lucky to conceive our beautiful DS 1st time round through ICSI treatment, he was born in Dec 2010. The reason we had ICSI was cos my husband has low sperm motility and high abnormality. We would love another baby and of course I dont want to be greedy as we are more than blessed to have a son already it would be nice to try.
I am still breastfeeding and he shows no signs of stopping any time soon. I have mixed feeling about it as I love breastfeeding but sometimes would like him to slow down, I guess I am not ready to give up yet and dont have the heart to upset him by weaning him (we tried at 11 months and it was awful!). The problem is I have not even had AF yet and I know to conceive again we will need to do IVF. Can this be done whilst bfding? I assume not. 
Also is there any way of naturally improving husbands sperm? He recently did another test and it came out worse than last time, 60% non mobile and 93% abnormal. We have looked into Accupuncture? Any success stories?
I guess its wishful thinking but I would love to try naturally! 
Oh and I forgot to mention I am getting older 36 now so I dont have time on my side either! 
Would love some stories of similar situations or advice thanks x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi im not sure about b/f ing and tx but just wanted to say my DH has MF all our children have been through ICSI. We were given less than 1% chance of ever having a natural pg, he has less than 10% motitly and 0% progression. How on earth we did it I dont know but a miracle happened    Its still very early days but some how its happened    Its amazing in the 13yrs since we started trying for children, never once have we had a sniff of a natural BFP, even though DH was on vitimins, tried lots of natural remedies, I bought a clearblue monitor, hundreds of ovulation tests, taking temp every morning and charting, you name it weve tried it, then now after yrs of trying, tx's, ICSI's and FET's weve done it. My DH over the years has had accupuncture, reflexology and nothing helped. We denfinitely havent been relax either as my son didnt get into his choosen school, then had to move my twins school to fit in with my youngest, didnt know what was happening with them and most stressful was DH losing his job 4 wks ago, so people who say relax and it will happen..well we didnt even do that. never give up hope, Im sooo shocked I have done over £200 of pg tests because I keep thinking it's not really happened.


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya,
I also enquired about BF and TX. My DS was 10 months old and I was still BF when I spoke to my consultant. He said it was fine to continue BF during TX, but that the drugs will often cause your milk production to decrease. He then went to speak to the treatment nurse who said it was the clinics policy that women had to have stopped BF for 3 months before TX could start. So I guess it varies from clinic to clinic. 

XSunnyx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there, my clinic did insist that I stop bf for three months prior to Rx. Apparently bf can stop implantation. I too was sad to stop but DD was 13 months and she actually just stopped looking one day, so worked fine. It is such a difficult decision but ultimately the cost and emotional investment in Rx was too great to not give it the best shot. As it turns out we were very lucky to fall pregnant again, so I now feel it was the right decision. 

Is your lol still feeding at night? I did find that stopping night feeds helped AF return, it was in my third cycle I started Rx again. If your thinking if ttc naturally while you wait for Rx it might be worth looking on the la leche league website to see if they have any advice on helping to get cycle back on track. Sorry I can't offer any help regarding sperm, but lots of luck. Xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I believe it depends on the clinic. I didn't want to use drugs for our cycle, so we weaned at 11.5mths. I am now having regular AFs. 

I would give your clinic a call to see what their policy is on this 

I can't wait to BF again!!

Good luck honey xx


----------



## greenwitch (Jul 14, 2010)

Reading about some lovely surprises,we had our little angel afer 3+ years of ttc and on the 3rd IUI,she's now nearly 18 months, I'm 42...cycle restarted 6months ago,she is obsessed with breastfeeding,feeds10 times a day..try to offer alternatives but often she won't accept anything but boob...help?


----------

